# Problema con Contador Fotoélectrico



## JiGaMoVe (Sep 30, 2011)

Estoy trabajando en un Contador Fotoeléctrico pero al montarlo en la Protoboard tengo el problema que solo cuenta del 0 al 199 y cuando va a pasar al 200 resetea y muestra 000







Desde ya agradezco la ayuda


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2011)

La imagen no se deja ver en grande...deberias subirla como archivo para que la podamos ver bien

debe haber algún problemillo con el primer contador...


----------



## JiGaMoVe (Sep 30, 2011)

JiGaMoVe dijo:


> Estoy trabajando en un Contador Fotoeléctrico pero al montarlo en la Protoboard tengo el problema que solo cuenta del 0 al 199 y cuando va a pasar al 200 resetea y muestra 000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui está el archivo expandible en el proteus funciona bien pero en mi Protoboard no


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2011)

Si en el simulador funciona bien....sólo queda que cuando lo armaste, haya algún cablecito o algo que esté reseteando todo en ese número

lo cual es rarisimo....

lo malo de los cmos es que en el protoboard por lo general no se pero aparecen rebotes y eso puede afectar


----------



## JiGaMoVe (Sep 30, 2011)

Pense lo mismo pero lo mas raro es que la cifra de centena funciona bien puesto que puede pasar del 0 al 1 y al prenderlo empieza desde el numero 800 y llega hasta el 999 y vuelve a 800 cuando pulso el reseteador empieza de 000 hasta 199


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2011)

eso pasa mucho con los contadores de este tipo, arrancan en esas cifras no se porqué...pero debe ser debido a que el pulso ese de encendido en realidad se debe transmitir o inducir por las líneas y afecta a todo el sistema haciendo que arranque ahi...

porque fijate que si lo encendes y apagás bastante rápido el sistema como que empieza a contar jejeje

fijate, proba eso y vas a ver


----------



## JiGaMoVe (Sep 30, 2011)

Si sucede eso pero lo raro es que el tercer display a menos que le de reset solo muestra 8 o 9 probaré todos los cables para ver si no es un corto o un cable suelto por que la conexión entre pines ya las revisé unas 40 veces y nada

Lo Logre era un simple cable el que estaba conectado en el lugar erróneo ahora ya funciona a la perfección una pregunta ¿Puedo insertar esto en vez del pulsador?




y la pregunta mas importante puedo obviar el potenciometro de 100K?


----------



## Vitruvio (Sep 30, 2011)

Se puede prescindir del pote. si las condiciones de luz son fijas y llegas al valor de sensibilidad deseado para sustituirlo por una resistencia fija. Pero si las condiciones de luz ambiente varían, no es bueno quedarse sin él.
Saludos


----------



## JiGaMoVe (Sep 30, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda ahora voy a hacer la PCB del circuito y termino


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2011)

JiGaMoVe dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda ahora voy a hacer la PCB del circuito y termino



Hola Amigo, las resistencias que usas deben conectarse en las entradas a modo PULL-UP. Para lograr un inicio, con contadores a "0", coloca un condensador (valor segun la R asociada), en paralelo con el pulsador RESET.


----------



## JiGaMoVe (Sep 30, 2011)

Solo el condensador debo conectar en paralelo al reset?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2011)

Claro, un capacitor de 10nF o 100nF...solo para que sirva de antirebote...o colocarle un sistema antirebotes como ese que tenes ahi con la compuerta inversora...

VISTE que yo tenía razón amigo mío...afff...hay que conectar bien las cosas, un simple cablecito fuera de lugar y PUM todo sale mal


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2011)

JiGaMoVe dijo:


> Solo el condensador debo conectar en paralelo al reset?



Amigo, debes cambiar la logica como mencione con resistencias a PULL-UP. El pulsador de cuenta debe estar conectado a GND, con su logica conveniente para lograr los cambios.-
En este caso el condensador no funciona como antirebotes, solo produce un AUTORESET, en el momento del encendido, ademas las resistencias deben poseer mayor valor, por ejem. 2k2.


----------



## Arvedjs (Feb 19, 2022)

Gran semana y año para todos, estoy realizando un proyecto de un contador con un sensor fotoeléctrico, este mismo proyecto no puede tener nada programable como Arduino o pic, tengo que introducir la parte de convertir de analógico a digital, la verdad no se como hacerlo, lo único que se me ocurre es utilizar la señal analógica del LDR y convertir la señal que este emite en digital, talvez alguien puede ayudarme por favor. Este ADC debe estar antes del CI 4553 como se muestra en la simulación. Esta simulación funciona correctamente. Debo realizar la conversión porque es uno delos parámetros del trabajo.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 19, 2022)

Lo primero de todo es mirar los apuntes, si te piden algo casi seguro que es que te lo han explicado.

Respuesta: Haz un conversor, de rampa, de doble rampa, flash, de aproximaciones sucesivas... fr los que te han explicado, el que mas te guste.
Otra opción es hacer un vco y hacer un frecuencímetro.

Tu dices que lo que has hecho funciona pero es evidente que no funciona.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 19, 2022)

Arvedjs dijo:


> Gran semana y año para todos, estoy realizando un proyecto de un contador con un sensor fotoeléctrico, este mismo proyecto no puede tener nada programable como Arduino o pic, tengo que introducir la parte de convertir de analógico a digital, la verdad no se como hacerlo, lo único que se me ocurre es utilizar la señal analógica del LDR y convertir la señal que este emite en digital, talvez alguien puede ayudarme por favor. Este ADC debe estar antes del CI 4553 como se muestra en la simulación. Esta simulación funciona correctamente. Debo realizar la conversión porque es uno delos parámetros del trabajo



Aun sigo sin entender que es lo que se quiere hacer porque lo que yo veo ya esta todo listo (Quizá haga falta retocar algo pero es mínimo).

Supongo que es lo malo de buscar el primer ejemplo que aparezca en internet y no tratar de entenderlo o leer sobre su funcionamiento o incluso leer en el hilo que se esta posteando .


----------



## Scooter (Feb 19, 2022)

Es que originariamente inició un tema nuevo pero un moderador lo único a este que es similar.

El usuario afirma que funciona... No sé cómo pude funcionar eso, pero vamos, si el lo dice ...


----------



## unmonje (Feb 19, 2022)

Arvedjs dijo:


> Gran semana y año para todos, estoy realizando un proyecto de un contador con un sensor fotoeléctrico, este mismo proyecto no puede tener nada programable como Arduino o pic, tengo que introducir la parte de convertir de analógico a digital, la verdad no se como hacerlo, lo único que se me ocurre es utilizar la señal analógica del LDR y convertir la señal que este emite en digital, talvez alguien puede ayudarme por favor. Este ADC debe estar antes del CI 4553 como se muestra en la simulación. Esta simulación funciona correctamente. Debo realizar la conversión porque es uno delos parámetros del trabajo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278368


Esto que muestras es en realidad un contador de pulsos que, en la entrada, tiene una compuerta *schmitt  trigger*
*,* que trata de conformar una señal cuadrática, para que el contador pueda hacer su trabajo lo mas coherentemente posible pero realmente no es lo que se llama un conversor ADC o al menos para tus maestros.

Un ADC es algo diferente y a menudo mas delicado.
Es algo como esto  --->  ver esto
Aquí tienes un esquema de ADC con rampa, asunto fundamental en un  conversor ADC -->  ver imagen aqui
Te ayudamos a pescar, pero tu eres el pescador.
Toda ésta información, está en la red, no tuve que levantarme de la silla.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2022)

Para tratar de usar ese circuito lo más posible, habría que convertirlo en frecuencímetro y usar la ldr con un oscilador RC que al modificar la R en función de la luz da distintas frecuencias... Y calibrar todo eso.


----------



## Arvedjs (Feb 20, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Esto que muestras es en realidad un contador de pulsos que, en la entrada, tiene una compuerta *schmitt  trigger*
> *,* que trata de conformar una señal cuadrática, para que el contador pueda hacer su trabajo lo mas coherentemente posible pero realmente no es lo que se llama un conversor ADC o al menos para tus maestros.
> 
> Un ADC es algo diferente y a menudo mas delicado.
> ...


Agradezco la información, esos temas no los topamos, ahora ya me queda claro como debo realizar el trabajo gracias a su ayuda.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2022)

Para tratar de usar ese circuito lo más posible, habría que convertirlo en frecuencímetro y usar la ldr con un oscilador RC que al modificar la R en función de la luz da distintas frecuencias... Y calibrar todo eso.
Tu esquema tiene los botones de reset y el otro intercambiados.


----------

